# Writing Knowledge, Skills, and Abilities (KSAs) on Job Applications



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

I have nearly gone daft trying to cater my KSAs towards specific jobs :210:

For the most part, many of the KSAs listed for a given job are generic. I feel pretty silly writing a KSA to address, "Skill in the use of microcomputers for engineering application, where appropriate." Most KSAs that I am coming across have broadbrush requirements like, "Knowledge of laws, codes, and statutes relating to the design and administration of engineering projects."

I know I am potentially shortchanging myself if I don't give sufficient treatment of the KSAs in the job application. My understanding is that the application of KSAs should be short, concise statements of fact, but many of these KSAs lend themselves to broadbrushed statements or would require details to support the statement.

Does anyone have any suggestions about how to adequately address KSAs listed in a job description while emphasizing your strengths? Any suggestions about how to approach listing/summarizing KSAs is appreciated.

JR


----------



## civilsid (Mar 29, 2007)

you helped me so I will share what I can. Several years ago, I paid a lot of money to a company to help me break into the engineering field. This was back in upstate NY where I did not have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of. Of course I moved to Arizona and did much better! In generasl, this is some of the stuff I got:

Have an objective statement:

A ROLE in an ENVIRONMENT where my ability to SKILL, SKILL, and SKILL will result in BENEFICIAL OUTCOMES.

This was my statement back then:

A mechanical design engineer in a problem-solving environment where I can thrive by utilizing my ingenuity, logic and unique intuitive abilities to create new inventions, overcome “insurmountable” roadblocks and develop products and processes that are superior to the existing status quo in order to meet or exceed company goals.

The resume was also set up differently- start with Objective Statement, then Summary of Qualifications as a written paragraph (not a bullet list like your KSA), then Professional Experience- just Company, Position, and Date Employed without a big list of what you specifically di at each place. After that, list some selected Achievements. For example, one of my selected achievements was

"Company had developed backlight module for ATM units. The product was difficult and time consuming to assemble. I was assigned to analyze and modify the design in order to simplify and improve assembly methods. RESULT: assembly production was increased by 35%, manpower requirements decreased by 20% and defects during assembly was virtually eliminated."

Come up with several things that hilight your abilities where you had a Problem or Assignment or whatever and you can give a one line Result where you made trhe world a better place or some such rot.

Finally, list education.

I don't know if it is any better in this format vs. any other but it will definitely not be designed like every other resume out there and it won't read like a shopping list. You will come across more as a problem solver that gets results.

If nothing else, it gives you some more ideas to think about. If I can dig up any other info. from back then, I will let you know. They charged me I think about $4,500 and I did not get a job in the Buffalo, NY market but as soon as I moved to AZ, well, the sky is the limit!

Cheers!

~Civilsid


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Civilsid --

Thanks for the info !!!

I just took a stab at it and submitted the application. I suspect the worse thing that will happen is that they won't call me back.

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 29, 2007)

KSA's? You going for Federal Service?

I didnt have to write them when I was going for the FBI job, but I do recall there being several books out there with examples (Barnes n Nobles)


----------

